# USB-Stick ist RAW



## uwee (4. November 2004)

Hallo!

dann versuche ich auch hier mal mein Glück.
Ich habe schon zig Foren mit meinem Problem aufgescheucht:
Ich habe einen neuen MP3-USB-Stick. 256MB und anscheinend von GENERIC.
ich habe ihn ausgepackt und an den Rechner angeschlossen. Meldung:
Datenträger ist nicht formatiert.Soll formatiert werden?
So, nun hab ich mir sagen lassen, man soll Sticks nicht formatieren.
Dummerweise zeigt mein Diagnoseprogramm an, dass das Dateisystem des Sticks RAW ist, also Rohdaten.

Nun meine Frage: WIE mache ich aus RAW denn FAT.
Fehlermeldung beim Formatieren unter Windows (DOS):
Unzulässiger Datenträger oder Spur 0 Fehlerhaft - Datenträger nicht verwendbar.

TJA, WAS NUN?!

UweE


----------



## uwee (4. November 2004)

btw:
ich habe schon ausprobiert:
formatierung unter windows:
nicht beendet.

format unter dos geht auch nicht.
sämtliche programme stellen nur daten her und kein dateisystem


----------



## funnytommy (4. November 2004)

Normalerweise müsste ein Programm beim Stick dabei sein von dem aus man mp3s vom Stick auf den PC lädt und umgekehrt und dieses Programm (fals vorhanden) müsste den Stick problemlos formatieren können. So wars hald bei mir.....


----------



## uwee (4. November 2004)

ja, so wars komischweise bei ALLEN! aber da gibts KEIN programm!
nur eine mini-cd mit dem treiber für win98


----------



## Mr Mr Mazen (5. November 2004)

hast du schonmal probiert den Stick unter Linux, bzw mit der Knoppix CD zu formatieren? Ich hatte mal so ein ähnliches Problem und bei mir hats dann geklappt.


----------



## SpitfireXP (5. November 2004)

Oder mal mit Parition Magic


----------



## funnytommy (5. November 2004)

Oder du probierst es mal auf der Hersteller Seite und fragst dort nach...


----------



## imweasel (6. November 2004)

Hi,

also wenn du einen Linuxrechner (Koppix ist dafür z.B. nicht schlecht!) bei der Hand hast, sollte das ganze kein Problem sein. Einfach Formatieren mit dem Dateisystem deiner Wahl!


----------

